
Why and by which authority Google News is filtered from more than 24 hours? - aurelien
From the start of febuary, Google News do not show news every 15 minutes nor realtime but mostly more than 24 hours. Why? Who decided that? Is the right of information banned from human rights?
======
gregjor
I don’t know if, when, or why Google News changed. I’m not sure I know what
you’re asking. If you’re referring to article 19 of the Universal Declaration
of Human Rights, “Everyone has the right ... to seek, receive and impart
information and ideas through any media and regardless of frontiers,” that
right doesn’t impose an obligation on Google or any other person or company to
cater to you.

Google was not a signatory of the Universal Declaration, and they aren’t
responsible for your human rights as you perceive them.

